# cutting firewood on public land



## bjorns4 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am new to the state and this year was the first year that I didn't cut my own firewood. Needless to say that dealing with the people on craigslist was a nightmare. I don't think they know what the dimensions are for a cord. 

Back to the topic on the west coast you could cut down trees on public land as long as you had a permit. Is it the same in GA and where do you get the permit? Thanks trying to save some money and get some seasoned wood.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 12, 2012)

USFS lands require a permit. 20 dollar permit at their office nearest you. they require you tell them where specifically the area you want to cut in now a days. it is for dead and/or down trees only.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 13, 2012)

bjorns there is a fella over in eastern paulding county that sells aged wood really cheap, he gets it off the land he owns in Paulding. pm me if you want some directions..not sure he has a phone, I just show up, if he's not around, we use honor system.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 13, 2012)

bjorns4 said:


> I am new to the state and this year was the first year that I didn't cut my own firewood. Needless to say that dealing with the people on craigslist was a nightmare. I don't think they know what the dimensions are for a cord.
> 
> Back to the topic on the west coast you could cut down trees on public land as long as you had a permit. Is it the same in GA and where do you get the permit? Thanks trying to save some money and get some seasoned wood.



They aren't the only ones that don't know what a cord measurement is.
I tries the firewood business year before last, If you think the wood man is charging too much, try doing it yourself, but be sure to keep up with all your expenses along with your time. My pay rate for cutting, hauling and splitting was about 4 0r 5 dollars an hour. Needless to say I want be cutting anymore wood to sell.


----------



## bjorns4 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have cut firewood for close 20 years started when I s twelve. I love doing it I don't plan n selling it


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2012)

On public land you cannot cut down trees at all. You can gather downed trees as much as you would like.


----------



## bjorns4 (Apr 14, 2012)

who do i need to contact is there a office i can get information  from?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 16, 2012)

Iffin you are referin' to USFS , Gainesville office is their Hdqs for this area.  770-297-3000. They are responseable for Chattahoochee and Oconee lands.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 16, 2012)

The permits for forest service land is a dead and down permit.You can cut it down as long as it is dead.Be sure you find a few trees before you specify an area when you get your permit.Up here the closer it gets to fall the harder it is to get trees.


----------



## bender (Mar 1, 2014)

bumping this back up, any public land around Covington where someone can cut firewood? gonna go see some friends and need fuel for the bonfire.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 2, 2014)

bender said:


> bumping this back up, any public land around Covington where someone can cut firewood? gonna go see some friends and need fuel for the bonfire.



Unless you are just dying to show your manliness with a chainsaw, and a splitting wedge, I'd check the "free" section of the Atlanta's Craiglist.  Lots of ready cut firewood there, or at least downed trees.


----------



## little rascal (Mar 3, 2014)

*A cord is 128 cubic. ft.*

however you wanna spell it.
It can be 4x4x8 or whatever. 
Then there is a 1/2 cord = 64 cu., then 1/4 = 32 cu., then 1/8 = 16 cu.

Length x width x height. 




If it is a face or one row stack, convert it all to inches, then multiply length x width x height and divide by 1728= cu. ft.

Ex., a cord in ft. 4 x4 x8 =128 cubic ft.
in inches it would be 48 x 48 x 96 = 221,184 cu. inches divided by 1728(which is 12" x 12" x12" =1728") = 128 cu. ft.
A stack, a rack, a bundle, a face cord is all nonsense!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 3, 2014)

bjorns4 said:


> I am new to the state and this year was the first year that I didn't cut my own firewood. Needless to say that dealing with the people on craigslist was a nightmare. I don't think they know what the dimensions are for a cord.
> 
> Back to the topic on the west coast you could cut down trees on public land as long as you had a permit. Is it the same in GA and where do you get the permit? Thanks trying to save some money and get some seasoned wood.





I have a phone # of  logger in Paulding County i used to
buy logs from....Dump style truck with 15'-20' logs
Have not called him in 3-4 years because
of all the storms.....
I see HW trees down in peoples yard
and most time they are glad to have them cut and hauled
off.......I have about 2 years worth of wood now........
PM me and i will find the # if you want.....


----------

